# Heat



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you guys use electric heat blankets for mud storage be it in shop or on jobsite,,, I have used them in the past without any probelms ..


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I usually don't have that issue better because I usually have my mud stocked on site that is conditioned..Awhile back, I used to buy my mud in bulk and keep it in garage that I used electric quartz type heaters on a stat, but found it was really more a pain than it was worth...then you got your guys coming to your house every day to get materials. I just have mud/bead/board/tape/screws all stocked at once..I have to pay for board delivery anyways so I just have it all sent together


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with Bill why pay guys to pickup materials when they can be delivered on jobsite most yards will deliver for free if you spend over $350.00 and stock it where you tell them. Extra materials that accumulate over jobs can be stored with heat blankets if needed they usually get used pretty quickly anyways.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Bill, The material that is in my shop is left over extra material,, I just use it for repair work,, so far things have been ok,, but looks like we will be getting a serious blast of cold this next week,,, and I have 3 homes to do this next week,,, that are in the process of getting heat turned on,, cross my fingers and hope,, I do have an electric heater for my shop which helps,,, and all my material is delivered to the jobsites ,,, I usually have on hand 20 to 30 boxes of mud in my shop along with tape and bead.. It helps when all I have to do is load into the van and go do the repairs,, I hate having to make a stop at the supply house first thing in the mornings.. really slows me down.. And I never know when repair jobs will turn up,, most of the time it is in the evening when I am tring to eat,, Uhh can you come over tomorrow I needs some fixin done,, Or best yet ,, just about 20 minutes after you leave the shop,,, !!!!


----------

